# New TV/Home Theater set-up help.



## Chrisandvonna1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Would anyone be kind enough to lend their expertise. Trying to achieve simplicity plus a decent home theater experience. I posted a link below to an article I read, can someone check its accuracy and advise. From what I can tell, this is what I need to do:

1) HDMI from Sat-Box to TV 
2) TV HDMI (ARC) to AV (ARC) 
3) Blu Ray HDMI to AVR HDMI

After more than a couple hours of googling, I read this piece by Adrienne Maxwell and it made the most sense to me for my application; http://hometheaterre...return-channel/

Is my (Ms. Adrienne's) thinking correct. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Many..many thanks!

TV: 
Samsung UN65KS8500 
-4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV (2016 Model)
-HDR 1000 High Dynamic Range technology
-Ethernet and WiFi capable
Inputs Specifications
5.1 Passthrough ARC Dolby Digital 
5.1 Passthrough ARC DTS 
5.1 Passthrough Optical Dolby Digital
5.1 Passthrough Optical DTS
HDMI 2.0 Full Bandwith 
ARC : (HDMI 4) 
HDCP 2.2
CEC

TV Source:
Directv 
-Genie

AV Receiver: 
Onkyo TX-SR353
-HDMI ARC
-HDMI® 4 In / 1 Out
-HDMI & HDCP 2.2 / HDR for 4K UltraHD
-Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio™ Decoding

Blu-ray Player:
Sony BDPS6500
-3D 4K Upscaling
-Wi-Fi (2015 Model)

Wires:
4K High Speed HDMI 2.0 cable - Professional Series Ultra HD
-HD Resolution (4096x2160 and 3840x2160)
-18 Gbps
-HDMI 2.0A Supported


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since your TV supports surround sound pass through ARC, best set up is STB and BR to AVR and AVR to TV's ARC HDMI input 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisandvonna1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Can you be more specific for me regarding the acronyms and components "ins & outs" as I am green as can be with this stuff. Thank you for the knowledge, gratitude!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, you have a SAT box and BluRay player to connect. And also an Onkyo that supports 4K.

Easiest connect is :
Sat box to HDMI cable/sat HDMI input
BluRay to HDMI Disc/BluRay HDMI input
HDMI out to TV both ends connected to port that supports ARC

ARC (audio return channel) would only be of value if you are watching OTA or something else directly connected to the TV.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisandvonna1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks guys..peds48, will this be the better setup for controlling multiple devises with one remote and do I have this right?..thanks.
directv HDMI-OUT to AVR HDMI-IN
Blu-Ray HDMI-OUT to AVR HDMI-IN
AVR HDMI/ARC-OUT to TV HDMI/ARC-IN


----------



## Chrisandvonna1 (Jun 9, 2016)

So just the singular cable to TV's ARC?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chrisandvonna1 said:


> Thanks guys..peds48, will this be the better setup for controlling multiple devises with one remote and do I have this right?..thanks.
> directv HDMI-OUT to AVR HDMI-IN
> Blu-Ray HDMI-OUT to AVR HDMI-IN
> AVR HDMI/ARC-OUT to TV HDMI/ARC-IN


right on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> ARC (audio return channel) would only be of value if you are watching OTA or something else directly connected to the TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


not sure if that is correct. OP posted spec of his TVs indicating ARC pass through.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Such as using TV apps (Apps) ON THE SMART tv


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

True, OTA and TV apps would pass audio back to the AVR via ARC.

I don't think about the smart tv apps because I haven't found them to be very good performers compared to using the same services with other boxes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

